# CIP - Centuria Industrial REIT



## System (26 December 2012)

The Fund was established in August 2002 by Glenmont Properties Limited to acquire and hold a portfolio of industrial properties. In accordance with the Fund's Product Disclosure Statement issued in January 2008, the term of the Fund is for an 80 year period; however a compulsory liquidity event must be considered in December 2012 and every 10 years thereafter.

In order to provide liquidity and avoid avoid the significant negative impacts to NTA stemming from a wind up of the Fund, 360 Capital proposed to list the Fund on the ASX. Members voting in favour of listing on 8 November 2012 and the Fund began trading on 13 December 2012.

http://www.360capital.com.au/funds-and-trusts/industrial-fund/industrial-strategy/


----------



## WRiley (27 November 2016)

Well, the fun is still around today, and pays a good divvy now. Latest price= $2.40. PAYS OUT 4X PER YEAR ! Any opinions?


----------



## tinhat (27 November 2016)

WRiley said:


> Well, the fun is still around today, and pays a good divvy now. Latest price= $2.40. PAYS OUT 4X PER YEAR ! Any opinions?




I had some Australian Industrial REIT (ANI) and was not happy about the long drawn-out hostile takeover by 360 Capital. I was happy with ANI's property portfolio and had hoped it was going to be a long term hold in the SMSF. Don't know much about the TIX portfolio on the whole but paying a premium for growth through long drawn out hostile takeover seems a lazy way to grow a property portfolio to me (the lawyers, accountants and consultants certainly made a buck out of it). Yield look attractive on face value.


----------



## WRiley (27 November 2016)

tinhat said:


> I had some Australian Industrial REIT (ANI) and was not happy about the long drawn-out hostile takeover by 360 Capital. I was happy with ANI's property portfolio and had hoped it was going to be a long term hold in the SMSF. Don't know much about the TIX portfolio on the whole but paying a premium for growth through long drawn out hostile takeover seems a lazy way to grow a property portfolio to me (the lawyers, accountants and consultants certainly made a buck out of it). Yield look attractive on face value.




Thank you, tinhat,... ANI's industrial assets would have been integrated into TIX since the compulsory acquisition by TGP was completed in December 2015. If you have not disposed your holdings earlier from ANI, you would be holding TIX securities today. Aren't you happy with what TIX is giving you today, especially that part where you get your divvy payouts 4 times a year, instead of twice a year during ANI's time ?


----------



## tinhat (28 November 2016)

WRiley said:


> Thank you, tinhat,... ANI's industrial assets would have been integrated into TIX since the compulsory acquisition by TGP was completed in December 2015. If you have not disposed your holdings earlier from ANI, you would be holding TIX securities today. Aren't you happy with what TIX is giving you today, especially that part where you get your divvy payouts 4 times a year, instead of twice a year during ANI's time ?




Hi WRiley, I sold out when the hostile takeover started. So I don't hold any units. But thanks for bringing TIX back to my attention. It's worth looking into.


----------



## WRiley (28 November 2016)

tinhat said:


> Hi WRiley, I sold out when the hostile takeover started. So I don't hold any units. But thanks for bringing TIX back to my attention. It's worth looking into.



You are most welcome, tinhat,... I am studying the acquisition by The Centuria Group closely now and if things sounds good, I will look upon this as a new beginning for these REIT funds. TIX will soon be renamed as : Centuria Industrial REIT.
Keep in touch, tinhat,....


----------



## WRiley (13 January 2017)

Acquisition has been completed ! TIX is now owned by CNI.


----------



## System (31 January 2017)

On January 27th, 2017, 360 Capital Industrial Fund (TIX) changed its name and ASX code to Centuria Industrial REIT (CIP).


----------



## WRiley (31 January 2017)

System said:


> On January 27th, 2017, 360 Capital Industrial Fund (TIX) changed its name and ASX code to Centuria Industrial REIT (CIP).



But,... if we had holdings under TIX earlier with a specific Average Price, when this symbol is converted to CIP, the Average Price that was with TIX earlier does not seem to get applied onto CIP. The Average Price of CIP gets reset to $0 instead.
This should not be the case....


----------



## Cam019 (24 March 2019)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 June 2022)

> “Divesting of a *nondescript asset *presents an opportunity to recycle capital into higher yielding strategic acquisitions and developments,” said Jesse Curtis, Centuria fund manager. “We continue to position the portfolio towards capturing rising tenant demand while benefitting from rental growth in highly sought industrial markets.”



Makes me wonder why they bought it in the first place. Or, worse, was it a good asset and mismanagement drove it down?


----------

